# Camping shower



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Has anyone made their own camp shower? I already have the water heater with shower head. I need to make an enclosure that is self standing. I have an idea to use PVC pipe but I cant find the right fittings. Any help would be must appreciated( by my wife ).


----------



## ThePinkBarron (Aug 28, 2008)

Shower passion?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Blue tarp and clothes pins will work in a pinch.


----------



## itsdoable (Jan 6, 2004)

Welcome luxuries during a 24h race:



















Soldered & press-fit copper water pipe, windshield washer pump, accessory battery, rubber-ducky shower head, big honking pasta pot, propane burner, rubber mat (door stop style), and a heavy tarp shower curtain (which worked better than the real shower curtain, which tended to flap in the wind).


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

Just have good intimate friends.


----------



## AlliKat (Apr 28, 2006)

Had a Lieutenant try to make one out of an M113 bilge pump and shower parts plus a pallet. Can't remember why it didn't work; seems like the pressure was too high. 

Sun showers work really well. they are cheap, simple, light. Never worry about being seen more than what pine trees conceal.


----------



## 606cyn (May 2, 2009)

No but I bought one from cabella's for $99.00 with shelves and 5 gallon solar water heater,I got got an extra water heater to


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

yep, sunshower + tarp + top from one of the rubbermaid car-camping bins. if you actually have decent sun, the sunshowers can get pretty toasty. or heat up water with a camp stove to top things off with.


----------



## mikedeber (May 10, 2006)

joeswifehatesdirt


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

http://www.hotcampshowers.com/inc/sdetail/484

http://www.campingcomfortably.com/zodi-battery-powered-shower.html = uses bucket,pump, battery operated heaters for $29. I've seen similare that run on propane for about the same price.


----------



## chick n da woods (May 23, 2006)

*noooo....*



mikedeber said:


> joeswifehatesdirt


joeswifelikestobeclean

hate is a bit over the top

as long as we stay tent camping on our mountain biking trips then there must be a shower or else RV land here we come.....:thumbsup:


----------



## NuMexJoe (Jan 12, 2004)

NuMexDonna got one of these for our anniversary. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t.../search-box.jsp.form23&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1
Works great w/ a solar shower and a floor mat. The height of luxury would be to get one of those pumps that plumbs into your vehicle's cooling system w/ a heat exchanger, and a long hose for the pump to draw water from a stream.
- Joe


----------



## JoelovesDirt (Apr 28, 2008)

Settled on 3/4 pvc pipe 8 T's and 8 elbows. Already have a Coleman propane hot water heater with a shower hose.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

Once took a solar shower on the Rainbow Rim Trail, North Rim of the Grand Canyon at awesome Locust Point, behind my SUV. In over a day 2 cars went buy. When I took my shower, 12 bicycles rolled by, most women, within 5 minutes. No more traffic for the day. Western Spirit MTB tours had arrived.


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

formica said:


> http://www.hotcampshowers.com/inc/sdetail/484
> 
> http://www.campingcomfortably.com/zodi-battery-powered-shower.html = uses bucket,pump, battery operated heaters for $29. I've seen similare that run on propane for about the same price.


Zodi has another one that I use, combines the battery powered shower with a little coiled heater that ones on propane, works pretty darn well as long as the water isn't too cold (cold stream water must run through twice to make it warm).


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

how are you get the hot water to run to shower head?

do you use auto water pump?


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

I use a solar shower so gravity. Usually place it on the roof or a tree. There are 2 types, the $10 and the $30 varieties. The only real difference is the expensive one seals so doesn't leak in your car getting to the camp site. The cheap one warms up just as well but doesn't seal. As long as it's only filled where you use it, it's fine.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

Hi there newbie here to the forums. Solar Shower actually makes a shower enclosure that packs pretty small: https://www.cabelas.com/p-0045957511004a.shtml

We do a lot of camping, exploring etc and I just bought one of these: https://www.evergreen-outdoors.net/outback/porta_privy.htm Its pretty awesome once you figure out how to put it away.  Plus you can set it up anywhere you don't need to try and find a place to hang it to like the sun shower one.


----------



## JSumner13 (Apr 26, 2006)

^^^^^^^^^ Now that's a campsite!


----------



## kaboose (Oct 27, 2005)

weezerbot said:


> Hi there newbie here to the forums. Solar Shower actually makes a shower enclosure that packs pretty small: http://www.cabelas.com/p-0045957511004a.shtml
> 
> We do a lot of camping, exploring etc and I just bought one of these: http://www.evergreen-outdoors.net/outback/porta_privy.htm Its pretty awesome once you figure out how to put it away.  Plus you can set it up anywhere you don't need to try and find a place to hang it to like the sun shower one.


this looks good. can you hang a 5g bladder to take a shower inside?


----------



## BetterRide (Apr 6, 2004)

Picard said:


> how are you get the hot water to run to shower head?
> 
> do you use auto water pump?


Zodi has a little battery operate pump that does a decent job (at little more flow than hanging a solar shower). It comes with the propane heated shower they sell.


----------



## Solrider (Aug 6, 2009)

kaboose said:


> this looks good. can you hang a 5g bladder to take a shower inside?


For the Outback, my guess would be no just based on how it sets up. My shower set up consists of a scepter can painted black and tied to my roof rack to get the worm sun during the day and then a battery operated showerhead.

If you want to spend a little extra cash and have a little extra camping bling I do know that these will support a solar shower: http://tinyurl.com/mlk7pu


----------

